# ASC - Adultshop.com Limited



## youngone (10 January 2011)

Hi everyone.

I recently noticed that ASC was off the market, suspended i think. After much research, i can see that it has changed its name to DLC. 

So is it a win-win for the shareholders, why the name change? Also if i had some shares in it as an example, would that share be effected by the name change.


----------



## burglar (10 January 2011)

*Re: ASC to DLC*



youngone said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I recently noticed that ASC was off the market, suspended i think. After much research, i can see that it has changed its name to DLC.
> 
> So is it a win-win for the shareholders, why the name change? Also if i had some shares in it as an example, would that share be effected by the name change.




Seems to be, without having read the asx reports, they have had a merger!

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/announcements.do?by=asxCode&asxCode=dlc&timeframe=Y&year=2010

The reasons for name change vary from one company to another.
The worst, in my opinion, is to hide a shameful past. (red flag event)
The best, in my opinion, is to focus on a new future.

You will need to read the related reports to know if name change affects shares.

Good Luck


----------



## burglar (10 January 2011)

*Re: ASC to DLC*



youngone said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I recently noticed that ASC was off the market, suspended i think. After much research, i can see that it has changed its name to DLC.
> 
> So is it a win-win for the shareholders, why the name change? Also if i had some shares in it as an example, would that share be effected by the name change.




It appears that ASC, the ADULTSHOP in Northbridge W.A., changed its name to Delecta - DLC.

The merger in question, is with a Sydney Knock Shop known as "Stiletto"

And yes, there are marked changes to shareholdings!! 

Goodone youngone, lol


----------



## youngone (10 January 2011)

*Re: ASC to DLC*



burglar said:


> It appears that ASC, the ADULTSHOP in Northbridge W.A., changed its name to Delecta - DLC.
> 
> The merger in question, is with a Sydney Knock Shop known as "Stiletto"
> 
> ...




In normal circumstances, the merg should help out the shareholders, and the company. I dont see DLC being active at all. 

GOod day


----------



## burglar (10 January 2011)

*Re: ASC to DLC*



youngone said:


> In normal circumstances, the merg should help out the shareholders, and the company. I dont see DLC being active at all.
> 
> GOod day




Which part of this chart, do you not understand? Take it to a 5 year old, he will tell you if it is going up or down!! :


----------



## youngone (10 January 2011)

*Re: ASC to DLC*



burglar said:


> Which part of this chart, do you not understand? Take it to a 5 year old, he will tell you if it is going up or down!! :




thanks for the graph. i was refering to the DLC search in ASF.
ASC or DLC are not showing up in the Forum Stocks A-Z


----------



## burglar (10 January 2011)

*Re: ASC to DLC*



youngone said:


> thanks for the graph. i was refering to the DLC search in ASF.
> ASC or DLC are not showing up in the Forum Stocks A-Z




https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21476&p=603310#post603310

Go your hardest, youngone!

burglar


----------



## burglar (11 January 2011)

*Re: ASC to DLC*

12 hours on and I still shake my head in disbelief.


It may well be the last time I assist a hapless, helpless newbie!! 
Talk about "Come in burglar". I came in like a steam train!


----------



## Joe Blow (11 January 2011)

*Re: ASC to DLC*



youngone said:


> ASC or DLC are not showing up in the Forum Stocks A-Z




No thread was ever started on ASC for some reason. A thread on DLC was started today.

I have renamed this thread to "ASC - Adultshop.com" so it conforms with the format of other threads on specific stocks. Even though ASC is no longer listed this thread will serve as a reference for those wanting to know what happened to the company.


----------



## pixel (11 January 2011)

*Re: ASC to DLC*



burglar said:


> 12 hours on and I still shake my head in disbelief.
> 
> 
> It may well be the last time I assist a hapless, helpless newbie!!
> Talk about "Come in burglar". I came in like a steam train!



 Don't give up, mate;  your help is normally very much appreciated; not all youngsters are like that. 

You may also check the creation times of this one and the DSC thread - an overlap, methinks.

Still leaves the question: Do holders get a discount? :


----------



## burglar (12 January 2011)

*Re: ASC to DLC*



pixel said:


> Do holders get a discount? :




Pixel, 
Thankyou for the kind words!

I have yet to find a smarta$$ response to your deserving question.


----------

